# Solved: Windows Installer/Office/Outlook 2000 issues



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Yea, it's me again !!! 

I have Office 2000 Premium Edition succesfully installed on my PC. I wanted to update the Service packs from Microsoft so I went through the proper microsoft channels to validate my office and confirm what updates were need starting with Office 2000 Service Release 1a (SR-1a) -

Before downloading it recommended that I install Windows Installer 2.0 Redistributable for Windows 95, 98, and Me first which I have done. I've checked and msiexec confirms version 2.0.2600.2 (and it confirms already installed if I try to reinstall)

When trying to upload release pack 1a it runs through until I get the following message Installed Terminated Prematurely referring me to a text file as listed at the bottom:

I've just done a harmless ME update from Microsoft succesfully (don't know if it uses the same installation method/software or a complete waste of your time  )

Any thoughts ideas etc - are the recommendations in this thread this any good to try ?

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/590082-windows-installer-service-wont-start.html?highlight=installer

Note I am now out for the rest of the day so I won't be picking up responses until the evening

TEXT FILE

Starting execution.
Command line: /c /L2
Opening the patch source file, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP001.TMP\source.ini.
Searching installed products.
Detected the following products for patching:
Microsoft Office 2000 Premium (9.0.2720), {00000409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is patchable.
{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00020409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00030409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00100409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00110409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00120409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00130409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00160409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00170409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00180409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00040409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00140409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{004A0409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00150409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{3C5E0FF2-BE09-11D1-998E-00A0C90A43B3}
Product is not installed.
The following patches are applicable:
Office 2000 SR-1 Core Update, {0DC0F122-1B1C-11D4-AED6-00C04F022C53}
Location: http://download.microsoft.com/download/office2000prem/Update/3821h/WIN98/EN-US/data1.msp
The version of IE installed on the computer is 6.0.2800.1106
IE has already been updated to the level of Office 2000 SR-1 or above
Copying the patch executable, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP001.TMP\SETUP.EXE, to C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\sr1patch\SETUP.EXE for post-reboot access.
Copying the patch source file, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP001.TMP\source.ini, to C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\sr1patch\source.ini for post-reboot access.
Restarting the process from local file
Starting execution.
Command line: /L2 "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\sr1patch\Office 2000 SR-1 Setup(0004).txt" /t
Opening the patch source file, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SR1PATCH\source.ini.
Searching installed products.
Detected the following products for patching:
Microsoft Office 2000 Premium (9.0.2720), {00000409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is patchable.
{00010409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00020409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00030409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00100409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00110409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00120409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00130409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00160409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00170409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00180409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00040409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00140409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{004A0409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{00150409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}
Product is not installed.
{3C5E0FF2-BE09-11D1-998E-00A0C90A43B3}
Product is not installed.
The following patches are applicable:
Office 2000 SR-1 Core Update, {0DC0F122-1B1C-11D4-AED6-00C04F022C53}
Location: http://download.microsoft.com/download/office2000prem/Update/3821h/WIN98/EN-US/data1.msp
Starting the application of the patches.
Installing patch in product {00000409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}.
Command line: PATCH=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\sr1patch\{0DC0F122-1B1C-11D4-AED6-00C04F022C53} REBOOT=ReallySuppress REINSTALLMODE=omus REINSTALL=FPSE,ASSISTANTFiles,ProductNonBootFiles,EXCELFiles,ProductFiles,FPWecCom,WebPublFiles,FPHtmlAdmin,FPClientNonBootFiles,FPClientFiles,GRAPHFiles,MSVisualDesignTool,ACCESSNonBootFiles,ACCESSFiles,OUTLOOKNonBootFiles,WORDNonBootFiles,EXCELNonBootFiles,PPTNonBootFiles,OfficeWebComponents,OSBShortCutFiles,OUTLOOKFiles,WebDiscussFiles,PPTFiles,WORDFiles,TCWord6ExportFiles,ACCESSSystemMdw_SR1Patch,ACCESSSnapshotFiles,AccessWizards,Address,Contacts,Inventory,AccessHelpFiles,BinderHelpFiles,VBAHelpFiles,ExcelHelpFiles,OutlookHelpFiles_SR1Patch,OutlookHelpFiles,PPTHelpFiles,WORDHelpFiles,ClipThumbnailsAutoShapes,ClipGalleryFiles,ClipThumbnailsThemesTypical,ClipThumbnailsThemesAdditional,CalendarControl,ProductNonBootFiles_SR1Patch,ExcelAddinATPFiles,ExcelAddinAutosaveFiles,ExcelAddInEuroToolFiles,PPTContentFilesAdditional,PPTContentFilesTypical,FPLangSupport,PhotoEditorFiles,GraphicsFiltersBMPFiles,GraphicsFiltersPCXFiles,IE3IE4Redist,IE3IE4Windows,OutlookMAPICONTAB,OutlookMAPIEMS,OutlookMAPIIMEP,OutlookMAPILDAP,OutlookMAPI,OutlookOMI,OutlookMAPIPST,OutlookMAPIPST95,OutlookMessaging,TCSearchTools,MsInfoFiles,OfficeCoreSupportFiles,NotInstalled,SetLanguageFiles,OutlookCcMailImporter,OutlookFolderPublishing,OutlookImpMailFiles,OutlookDVDbaseFiles,OutlookDVFiles,OutlookDVOrg21Files,OutlookVBScript,OutlookDVPabFiles,OutlookImportExportFiles,OutlookDVSchplusinterFiles,OutlookDVSchplus10Files,OutlookDVSchplus70Files,OutlookMessaging_SR1Patch,OutlookSecurity,OutlookWebPub,GrammarFiles,SpellingFiles,QueryFiles,WORDAddressBookFiles,TextConverters,TCWord2Files,WebScripting,HTMLSourceEditing,WinFax,FPHelpFiles,HyphenationFiles_FRA,OutlookNLST,PPTCastCoreFiles,OfficeExtendedSupportFiles,GrammarFiles_FRA,SpellingFiles_FRA,ThesaurusFiles_FRA,GrammarFiles_ESN,SpellingFiles_ESN UPGRADEWITHPATCH=TRUE
Patch applied (995).
Searching installed products.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I just recently installed *Microsoft Office 2000 Professional Edition* in one of my Windows XP SP2 desktops. I obtained and installed SP1a, SP3, and KB877977 from here:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/office/index.html

SP2 is not needed. SP3 will install after SP1 has been installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry, that gets me to exactly the same position I was with through getting the patches through Microsofts own site. Downloading is easy, but as soon as I try to install I hit the problems outlined in my original post. 

I strongly suspect therefore that it is a problem with the installer itself - I "upgraded" to Windows Installer 2. 

I have verified that I have version V2.00.2600.2 sitting on C:\Windows\System under MSIEXEC - (if I double click MSIEXEC I get a message saying incorrect command line parameters). 

Any suggestions for next steps ?


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Still unsolved - any thoughts please ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Not really my field, but found these:

You receive an "Installer terminated prematurely" error message when you install Office 2000

I have read messages of success after renaming the ODBC Files.

May I suggest you start there?

Also found this one:

You receive an "Installation ended prematurely because of an error" error message when you run Office 2000 Setup

Hopefully they may help.

Zee


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Zee, 

I'd actually found quite a few of these premature installation threads myself on microsoft but none of them seemed to replicate the scenario I encountered (i.e. the specific error message first received after installer failed). 

However I hadn't come across the ODBC file one and I'll give it a whirl. 

Firstly I'm going to uninstall Office and IE6 - then reinstall Office, try the updates (and fix if it fails) then reinstall IE6 whether successful or not. 

Initially I wanted the extra security patches for Outlook that came with SR-1 then Pack 3 - in the meantime I've installed Thunderbird 2 as my mail client which is much more userfriendly, safer and I was able to import all existing settings + accounts. 

If it fails it fails, either way I'll post an update + mark solved if applicable. I've learned more about computers in the last week than I thought I knew in the last 15 years  

Also networking is great when you have 80 Gig spare on a laptop with a desktop that needs backing up    - a 4.5 gig C: Drive only took just over an hour to transfer across.


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Not forgetting suitable restore point


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tony1966 said:


> Not forgetting suitable restore point


:up:


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm. now I think we're getting to the root of the problem. I've uninstalled IE6 but trying to uninstall Office brings up a 'Msiexec has caused an error in (unknown), Msiexec will now close' error.

I've come across this error during my investigations on this issue but I can't remember where. I think the solution is to rename the existing file and copy a new one but I could be wrong.

I'll start with Microsoft. Please let me know if you've come across this before and have a solution and I'll post if I have news this end.


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Did a search on "Installer ME errors" and couldn't find an exact match - do you suggest I put this one through Microsoft forums ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Found this to uninstall Office 2000:

1. Insert the first disk of your Office CD set in the CD-ROM drive.

2. From the Start menu or desktop, double-click My Computer.

3. Right-click the icon for your CD-ROM drive, and then click Open.

4. Double-click Pfiles, and then double-click MSOffice.

5. Double-click Office, and then double-click Offcln9.exe.

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

And this that I know works in most cases:

Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

Again following your idea of uninstalling Office.

Zee


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

well the removal thingy seems to have worked, will run the clean up and post back


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

No Siree !!!!!!!!!!! it's all gone pearshaped. Putting a system restore in place but why do I have a sneaking suspicion that a full reinstall is on the cards again 

Bollox !


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tony1966 said:


> ... but why do I have a sneaking suspicion that a full reinstall is on the cards again




Not really?


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

OK I've calmed down a bit and restored so current state is standard Microsoft Office Premium 2000 + IE6 installed separately. 

Everything was running fine until I went to do the SR-1 for Office. Reading the release notes, they strongly recommended that Installer v2 was installed first, which I did. All problems I've had have been since the upgrade of the installer. I definitely have the "correct" V2.00.2600.2

I can't find anything in documentation which confirms how to reverse the installation of the installer to see if I can do the update from previous version. There are abundant notes about problems with Installer on Microsoft but none that exactly match my problem.

Part of me is tempted to say blow it I'll live with what I've got but presumably if the installer is knackered I'd have the same problems if I tried to upgrade to a newer version of office - or try to do a Windows update. All the error problems are as previously outlined. I cannot update Office via Microsoft or uninstall via add/remove programs due to these msiexec problems. Your suggested first fix did not actually uninstall office and I had the same MSIEXEC has caused an error message. After I tried the installer cleaner I had error messages left right and centre - which is when I lost the plot.

Help !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

From the link above install the latest MDAC:

Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) 2.8 SP1

And see if installation completes.

Zee


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Presuming you just wanted me to download the app, reboot and attempt either an uninstall or repair of office I just get the same Msiexec caused a problem in unknown error


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Download and *installed* MDAC 2.8 SP1?


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I clicked open after download - that should install it ? Yes ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tony1966 said:


> Well I clicked open after download - that should install it ? Yes ?


Of course...

Have you tried repairing Office by double-clicking its entry in Add/Remove Programs and selecting Repair?

This is a bit of wild guessing, to be honest, I have no idea of what's wrong.

Zee


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

I've tried repair - to be honest I think it's time to try our friend in Microsoft - if that fails then I'll live with what I have. 

Just one question, presumably if I was either to do a full reinstall or "upgrade" to XP this issue would resolve itself. Do you know ?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tony1966 said:


> ... if I was either to do a full reinstall or "upgrade" to XP this issue would resolve itself. Do you know ?


No idea, but upgrading probably won't help and you should be careful with your hardware and software compatibility.

Zee


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

OK thanks anyway again. 

On the system side after playing around with a few firewalls I've ended up with:

Kerio Personal Firewall 2.1.15 (had it before and once configured (correctly) it works fine

Started loading up the rest - AVG free already in and configured and looks excellent

Also loaded We-Blocker - a freebie parental control system that seems to be exactly what we needed (easy to configure, activity logs etc).

I'll try not to be back here too soon


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tony1966 said:


> OK thanks anyway again...
> I'll try not to be back here too soon


 :up:


----------



## lefty.crupps (Jan 19, 2007)

Why is this post marked as Solved??


----------



## Tony1966 (Jul 16, 2006)

Good point - the error wasn't fixed and still hasn't been fixed but there was nothing more this thread could do for me. Closed but not solved was't an option.

I've got a fix printed out but I can't spend my entire life fixing PCs - the ME PC is working just great for what the kids need, the network works well and everything I need to do can be done from the laptop


----------

